# Regripping Price - American Golf



## Jamie23 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bought a G30 3 and 5 wood second hand but I am not keen on the grips they are fitted with

Any idea how much American Golf charge for regripping a club instore? 

Had a look on the site but couldn't find a price


----------



## Three (Jul 14, 2016)

Phone them and ask ffs.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 14, 2016)

Most pro shops include fitting in the price of the grip you choose. Cost will vary depending which grip you have fitted


----------



## KenL (Jul 15, 2016)

DYI, that's what I do.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 15, 2016)

KenL;1546393[B said:
			
		


DYI,that's what I do.
		
Click to expand...




Is that DIY for dyslexics?:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2016)

KenL said:



			DYI, that's what I do.
		
Click to expand...

That you Yoda?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2016)

Three said:



			Phone them and ask ffs.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they were closed at 21.44


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 15, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Maybe they were closed at 21.44
		
Click to expand...

Unless he wanted it regripped at 10pm, is that an issue?


----------



## shewy (Jul 15, 2016)

I'd take them to my local pro rather than get ag to do it, they shouldn't charge to fit it, My pro doesn't, just the price of the grip. It's very easy to do it yourself though


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2016)

My local AG charges Â£1.50 per grip.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 15, 2016)

Its a piece of cake to do yourself.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2016)

A lot of places include fitting with the price of the grip, but a Tour Velvet that would be Â£3 from Gamola is Â£7 or Â£8 with "free" fitting.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			A lot of places include fitting with the price of the grip, but a Tour Velvet that would be Â£3 from Gamola is Â£7 or Â£8 with "free" fitting.
		
Click to expand...

I find this at the local rage I use.

I can buy the midsize multi-compounds I use for about Â£7.50/grip. Fitted for free at my local range they are Â£11.99


----------



## moogie (Jul 15, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I find this at the local rage I use.

I can buy the midsize multi-compounds I use for about Â£7.50/grip. Fitted for free at my local range they are Â£11.99 

Click to expand...



That's a proper rip off
But plenty pros do this
My old club,  pro was shocking for prices.
My mate got 2 new MCC4 taper grips fitted,  total........Â£30
Can be bought for Â£6.98 from a retailer, so heaven knows what said pro paid for his,  but obviously less......so prob charging Â£9-10 to fit EACH grip.....!!!


----------

